# Susan Lanci VS Buddy Belt



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

So, anyone have both of these? Pros, cons?

I want to get new harness and leash sets for the boys but I can't decide what route to go. Susan Lanci has all the great colors and I think is very comfy for them-and easy to wash. (Light colors get dirty super fast though!)

I haven't tried the buddy belts. I have heard great things about them-but I'm disappointed in the current color selections. Are they just as comfy for the dogs? Do the lighter colors get dirty fairly easy?

Both brands are a bit obscenely expensive as far as I am concerned but, I believe they are also very durable. I was a bit disgusted with how much I spent on Tucker's last Lanci set-it had crystals on it, however, I'm fairly certain it will last the rest of his life.

I'm kind of looking for an all purpose set for each of them-that I won't have to wash after every use.

Suggestions?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't tried a Buddy Belt. MiMi has a beautiful SL tiffy blue set, but she does not like it. She hates velcro...I think it is the sound it makes. Ray had another popular harness with plastic snap closures that broke way too soon. At this point I prefer a simple step in that closes by attaching the leash to two small metal loops on the harness.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't have a susan lanci, but we have 2 buddy belts. I love buddy belts, especially if you dress your pup. The regular leather needs to be broken in some. They do sell extra pads to make them more comfortable when they are new. The "special" buddy belts that are patent leather are already really soft. They have both held up really well.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I love my buddy belts. I have 4 sets, harness and leash for each girl. However, they do mat quite a bit from them.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I have both, a soft pink leather set for them of Buddy Belts,(some Buddy Belts are softer than others, I felt them all before buying) and a soft leopard print Susan Lanci, with matching leads and matching winter coats... LOL. I use both interchangeably, but find I seem that I use the Susan Lanci more. I like how soft it is. The leopard print shows no stains.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have both. Personally, I like the Susan Lanci step in harnesses best.

The buddy belts have buckles you have to fumble with....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have the Buddy Belts and I think they're the easiest harness to put on. If your dog has a long coat they will mat . I have some harnesses made from silk that keeps them from matting. I've no experience with the Susan Lanci harness. Give me time!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I have several buddy belts and I like it, it looks great too. Had 2 Susan L with Velcro and gave it away for friends. Haven't bought the SL step in yet but I will for the girls as it is really cute. My to go harness lately is the Hip Doggie Step In, it is so easy to put on and doesn't make a mess on the hair. You might like to check on it, Amazon has great deals.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

My all time fav is the mesh, step in one from Bark Appeal---soft, easy to put on & Lisi has never gotten out of it---she is a Houdini! I do have a lovely soft, suede one from Lynn from SL but I tend to hoard it instead of using it! It is so nice & Lisi gets so dirty. The Bark Appeal is easy to wash & gets very dirty since I use essential oils spray multiple times a day. I got mine when Crystal had her shop so not sure where to get new ones yet---but these last a long time even with daily wear. I would give BA at huge 10+.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> I have several buddy belts and I like it, it looks great too. Had 2 Susan L with Velcro and gave it away for friends. Haven't bought the SL step in yet but I will for the girls as it is really cute. My to go harness lately is the Hip Doggie Step In, it is so easy to put on and doesn't make a mess on the hair. You might like to check on it, Amazon has great deals.


Beatriz...how could I forget to mention these. Your so right!
These are easy to slip on, never mat, at least for me.
My only concern is that Lacie will break thru one where she is a puller so I use the Buddy belt if I'm in a busy city area or I know a lot of other dogs are around.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Beatriz...how could I forget to mention these. Your so right!
> 
> These are easy to slip on, never mat, at least for me.
> 
> My only concern is that Lacie will break thru one where she is a puller so I use the Buddy belt if I'm in a busy city area or I know a lot of other dogs are around.



Now that's a collection. I'm catching up on you! I love these, just like you said, no mats and it doesn't snag on their underarms like the buddy belt. I feel like they are very secure, specially the suede ones.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My favorite is the Susan Lanci tinki harness. It causes the least matts for me and are easy to put on. So many colors and designs! I have quite a few for my crew.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Why oh why did I read this thread:blush: I have to try them, Matilda can wear everything but having Maddie with her coat growing is just so different, I'm now into learning all new things about harnesses, etc. What would I do without you. I have learned so much from you all. I need to go to their sites and look, dh will be pulling his hair out:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My very favorite "go to" harness is this one. This harness is made by September Phillips, she has an Etsy shop called FoFo Fido. This is her own design, there is no velcro and it's so darn cute!!!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your feedback and please continue to share if you have input to give 

I think I am going to go with the Susan Lanci set. Rocky has a plain green harness (we do the step in with the buckle) and just needs a matching leash. I think I will get Tucker a dark purple set. He has Tiffi blue right now which is beautiful but not good for every day wear. 

I'm going with these because they are also the harnesses they wear when in the car, strapped into their snoozer lookout seat and the thought of the other harnesses on with a hard stop just seems-less comfortable to me? Not that we have hard stops often but I think the Susan Lanci set will be more comfortable for the boys-and I keep their bodies short so matts aren't usually an issue for us.


----------



## ShabbyChic (Apr 9, 2015)

We also have both. I think I have used the susan lanci once over the past year. We have three buddy belts. Charlotte is cut short, and I dress her everyday. The buddy belt is a good one for not covering up outfits.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> My very favorite "go to" harness is this one. This harness is made by September Phillips, she has an Etsy shop called FoFo Fido. This is her own design, there is no velcro and it's so darn cute!!!
> 
> View attachment 220217


Really cute, Pat. I can't find FoFo Fido or her name when I put them in search in Etsy. :blink:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Really cute, Pat. I can't find FoFo Fido or her name when I put them in search in Etsy. :blink:


Sue, that would be because I spelled it incorrectly. :blush:

Try: Foo Foo Fido. (duh, sorry)


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I like the Susan Lanci halter, except for the velcro! For the life of me, I can't understand how come the hook part of the hook-and-loop is on the skin side of the dogs. So, of course it pulls on the fur as the fur gets caught in it.I 'm sure that contributes to Mimi not liking it, Sylie! 

I've fixed mine by taking off the velcro and re-sewing it to the opposite side, because Pippa in particular HATED wearing hers. They are adorable, but the way it's designed makes no sense, and for $50+ I want my dogs to wear them, LOL.

I've made numerous halters too, and am very conscious of putting the hook side of the velcro facing outward and the soft loop part inward. 

I like the ones that Beatriz mentioned-- I'll have to look into those! We can never have too many halters for our fluffs, can we?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ben is modeling the Hip Doggie Step In. I was going to make him model the Buddy Belt but he's too busy playing with his new baby sister.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Beatriz, what material is that halter made of? It's really nice!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Jackie, I have two in micro-suede which I like it very much as it's not easy to slide up and down so there's no way for them to get away from it and the black one is faux leather, it does feel and look really nice, soft and comfy. Check on Amazon, they often have great deals. I paid $15 on the black one and regular price is $30! 
Ben wears the small and as you must remember he's a teddy bear at 7.5 pounds. Elena at 5.5lb wears the small but I feel like the extra small would be better. I love this harness!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Dominic said:


> Jackie, I have two in micro-suede which I like it very much as it's not easy to slide up and down so there's no way for them to get away from it and the black one is faux leather, it does feel and look really nice, soft and comfy. Check on Amazon, they often have great deals. I paid $15 on the black one and regular price is $30!
> Ben wears the small and as you must remember he's a teddy bear at 7.5 pounds. Elena at 5.5lb wears the small but I feel like the extra small would be better. I love this harness!


Wow...that's a great price~I paid full price at the dog boutique. 
I would recommend buying on the smaller side.
Suki is 3 1/2 pounds and wears the xsmall. Lacie who is 5 pounds heavier also can wear the xsmall. I think it depends on how big and thick the legs are. Lacie has skinny legs, thicker thru the middle and long and these fit her comfortably. The holes for the legs on the small size were a bit bigger and I worried about her slipping thru.
Suki has popped her leg thru once so I watch her.
I also feel the micro suede feels more secure. Not that the faux leather ever comes loose, it hasn't.
I keep a few in my car in case I find a small stray roaming, one in my handbag incase the harness ever broke. One of mine with the bone slider did 
I think if anyone is looking for simple and easy, non matting, this is the go to harness. Love them!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I love the plain step-in and I adored a rabbit one I used to have. I can't find them anymore as they are discontinued.

I ordered a few simple step-in like the Hip Doggie step-in but they were all too big for Moochie. Does anyone know of some super small ones?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

charmypoo said:


> I love the plain step-in and I adored a rabbit one I used to have. I can't find them anymore as they are discontinued.
> 
> I ordered a few simple step-in like the Hip Doggie step-in but they were all too big for Moochie. Does anyone know of some super small ones?


When Suki came to me at 6 months, she was 1.9 ounces. Nothing fit her either. I brought the hip doggie step in harness to my seamstress and she put a few stitches to tighten it up. When she finally grew, she popped those stitches out.
They are still a tad big but not enough to restitch.
Hope this helps!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Check with GW Little (gwlittle.com) They have some very tiny halters that even fit Cozette when she was 2-1/2 pounds. They cater specifically to small dogs.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks I will checked it out!! I looked a while back and they didn't have a plain step-in that worked. I really just want a plain light weight nylon step-in harness. I have a lot of custom vests and dresses with a D-ring.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is the one I bought last time but it was way too big. Her girth is around 8" now - I want a simple one like this. If anyone sees one ... please let me know!

Coastal Pet Step-In Dog Leash Harness Combo


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have both the Buddy Belt and Susan Lanci step in harnesses for my two. I love them both but use the Buddy Belts way more. The sizing on the Susan Lanci step ins is just a tad bit off for both B&E...both their sizes are a little big on them but the size down is too small. Plus their SLs are fancier, with bows and embellishments and all that, so we tend to use those more for special occasions. I absolutely love the Susan Lanci Nouveau bow harnesses...in my opinion, it just doesn't get prettier or girlier than those LOL. 

I have a few Buddy Belts for each dog and find some of the colors to be way softer than the others. They are easy to put on and feel super secure. Emma definitely does mat up with these, but I find that to be the case with any harness. 

I also have the Hip Doggie harness that Beatriz mentioned and really like that too, especially since it can be slipped on easily over clothes!


----------

